

Would You Implement Passwordless Login? - thesumofall
http://www.sitepoint.com/implement-passwordless-login

======
mtmail
[http://nestoria.co.uk/](http://nestoria.co.uk/) did that. Users didn't mind.

It was later removed because not enough users could be convinced to sign up at
all. That was more related to the product (value proposition of registering)
than the password-less login. The ratio of users never clicking the 'confirm'
link in the first email was industry average I was told (not sure what the
average is).

